# Hate and Satanism; backwards



## VÃ¶lf (Nov 22, 2009)

For those of you unaware, there are some songs out there, when back masked, that have words that are incomprehensible whilst the song is played normally. Check Pink Floyd- The Wall. This one is a classic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5k342aMt0E

However, there have been a few other freakier ones that may or may not have been intentional. Whatever the case, I find listening to some of these can be disturbing if you think about it.

First... Smells Like Teen Spirit makes a bit too much sense backwards for my likes. and near the end of that back mask, it sounds almost like he says... "Who cares if I... I... shoot my ass?" here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtsNb2qq87w&feature=PlayList&p=93D714D33D8F7F16&index=0

Next Revolution 9. IDK how many of u guys have heard it, but it's freaky to the point that I can't listen to it alone in the house at midnight, in either direction. But backwards, there are some shockingly well dictated phrases, such as "turn me on, dead man", and "Satan, look at me"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PG0wksBzKSc&feature=PlayList&p=93D714D33D8F7F16&index=1  this also helped fuel the "Paul is dead" legend, along with several other back masked beatles songs. 

And of course, there's the fairly famous Stairway to Heaven. Even when someone else sings it, it still comes out the same way... it's almost impossible to mimic someone else's voice that way, I've tried myself. Again this one is pretty offical IMO. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qwiba6_LYP0&feature=PlayList&p=93D714D33D8F7F16&index=2

Check 'em out... what y'all think about it?


----------



## SalemAldous (Apr 22, 2011)

Reading my story series, Revolution Nine, backwards does not produce secret backwards messages!  > 

Or maybe it does, uwee hee hee.


----------



## anero (Apr 25, 2011)

SalemAldous said:


> Reading my story series, Revolution Nine, backwards does not produce secret backwards messages!  >
> 
> Or maybe it does, uwee hee hee.


 
Yikes, the OP is nearly from 2 years ago. Why.

On topic, Radiohead does this thing so much it's comical.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 25, 2011)

SalemAldous said:


> Reading my story series, Revolution Nine, backwards does not produce secret backwards messages!  >
> 
> Or maybe it does, uwee hee hee.


 
Goddamnit. Will new members ever learn?


----------



## Deo (Apr 25, 2011)

How does this really pertain to actual Satanism?

Also, without the words written on the screen I doubt you'd even figure those were ''words". Someone else imposed a meaning on gibberish, and since the mind is malleable and there is power in suggestion you believed that you actually heard this. Heads up, it's actually gibberish and does not say anything other then what your fears impose upon it.

It's all in the captions on the videos.
Take for instance readign the following:
*
Blue, red, green, purple.
Yellow, orange, red,
purple, red, green,
Yellow, orange,blue.*

In the last line your mind ties to rectify the color along with the caption and struggles. Our minds operate first on a visual level. What we read is often how we think of something and it modifies our thought on something. If you smelled something strange and someone gives you the word "rotten eggs" the smell will smell worse to you even though it does not change, it's all the influence of words imposed on things that are so muddy and blurry that they have no real description (like the static and garble of songs played backwards).



EDIT: Fuck I wrote all of that for nothing. GODDAMNIT DO NOT NECRO THREADS! D:<


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 25, 2011)

I like spoonerisms more, like "_Excuse me while I kiss this guy_" and "_Slow moving Walter, the fire-engine guy!_"

They are totally satanic.

Also, I'm contributing to a necro thread because it seems like the right thing to do.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 26, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Goddamnit. Will new members ever learn?


 
I always wonder how they find the threads.

Also, I am somewhat amused by the fact that the necro is the first response to the lengthy OP.


----------

